# People with Wet Anus etc should read this.



## Intothewild

Was just browsing and doing a bit more research and i came across this. The comments were more interesting than the first post but its pretty interesting because i suffer from these symptoms aswell exactly.

------------------------------------------------------------

Original Post - http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Gastroenterology/Another-with-fecal-body-odour-and-I-dont-know-why/show/1882091

"I've been smelling like poop for years now, I don't know, perhaps almost 10 years.
I quit almost everything wrong. I quit smoking, I quit drinking, drugs, and stimulants like caffeine, theine (almost no sugar). I do exercise everyday, I almost only drink water. I eat almost no red meat... I'm a really healthy person. Also my personal hygiene is very strict.
Still, I smell like ****, not everytime, apparently, not for everyone, but this has made my life not really ease. I've seen a couple of doctors and told them my problem.
Both of them in those moments, told me, that they didn't smell anything. The first one told me "Each one smells different and must be accepted" the second one sent me to a psychiatrist claiming I had agoraphobia and a paranoia because of my fecal body odour. (Of course is difficult go outside when it's going to be a tough day because of the reaction of people to my body odor, besides I've lived and worked in two other countries and now I'm going abroad for some months because work).
Anyway, I have done some analysis, candidiasis, hyper or hypothyroidism, internal hemorrhoids and Gilbert syndrome are discarded. IBS and TMAU are not discarded yet. I don't have any symptons of rectal prolapse, anal fissures, halitosis... and I'm constipated or I suffer diarrhea like everybody else, neither always nor never.
I can't forget that everytime I hear comments of how bad I smell, my anus is wet, like sweating, and also my underwear. Everything is clean, promise you, but is wet, I don't smell anything, but people surrounding me, yes, wherever I am.
Lately I've been thinking it could be IBS, because I read is like the colon is connected to the brain, and because of stress or anxiety or how I feel, could not work as it's supposed to, and also I read that one of its functions is removing the water from the feces. And I've been thinking that, for this reason, is why some days, and everyday when I have something important to do, I feel the anxiety, and my anus is wet, when no other part of my body is wet, even my armpits are dry, or never as wet as my anus.
And also because, when I took xanax (alprazolam) for the insufferable anxiety caused by this problem, my anus was almost always dry, even in some difficult moments, and I never hear any kind of comments regarding to my body odour (But the doctors cut me the medication).
For all of this I've started to think that can be IBS, and for this reason, a couple of days ago, I've started to take yobalex (probiotics + prebiotics). Perhaps my intestinal flora has been damaged some years ago, and like I've done nothing really specific to repair it, that's why I've been suffering the problem all these years. But I still don't know.
This is my problem, and my question is. After everything I've described, and for sure knowing that my fecal body odour is real, and it seems always I smell when my anus is wet, Could be this smell and/or sweat in my anus has been caused by a malfunction of my colon or by an insufficient intestinal floral of my colon???"

*COMMENTS *

**

*10z3r*
*Mar 15, 2013*

*To: Me*

*I writing this, perhaps someday could help someone like me. After being sent to a psychiatrist by the MD who I told my problem. I kept searching. I found a rectal ointment for chronic anal fissures, and I tried it. It worked, finally something worked. I read something more, and you know what. I did what I have to do. In front of the mirror I tried to find if I had an anal fissure (don't ask). I found it into the rectum, and I took a picture. I went again to a MD, and after all, now I have an appointment with the surgeon to remove it. It's a shame, after almost 10 years, after visiting 2 MD, after being send to a psychiatrist because "everything was on my mind", it was me, and only me, who had to find out what the problem really was. My situation all this time is a shame for the medical profession. So, my advice to you, is "Keep On", you know there's something wrong, and you're not crazy. No matter what other people say, or your family or a MD. You know you have a problem, and try to solve. I hope this message help someone to solve his/her problem without waiting 10 years, like it has happened to me.*

*







Reply*


*







*





*----------------------------------------------------------*

*This comment from the OP i found something to think about. Im gonna go to my doc and ask for some fissure ointment and suggest i could also have a fissure that is causing this that is extremely hard to detect. Anyways, thought i would post to see if it helps anyone. Check out the link for all the comments, i just pasted that comment but there are others.*


----------



## thickthighs1

He brings up some good points..I know my problem is yeast but im not counting out anal fissures,I believe that for years of holding my feces,i have an enlarged rectum.-which is evident when I have to give myself enemas twice in a row to get the poo out..sometimes it hides on the sides


----------



## oceanblue141

What is the ointment name???


----------



## carl100

He sais it's Rectogesic in another post.


----------



## oceanblue141

I got this ointment, (0.2% Nitroglycerin) and started using it today. Do you have any idea for how long should i use it?


----------



## oceanblue141

pengu said:


> jesus dude you get your hands on everything. Keep us updated.


This ointment is giving very bad headaches. Also I don't know for how long I should use it. I am planning to stop it today.


----------



## westr

Nitroglycerin? the active ingredient in dynamite? yeh you may want to stop that


----------



## oceanblue141

I used it for 2 days and stopped it. Entocort and this ointment together made my smell worst. Also I got unbearable headaches as a side effect for 3 days even after I stopped using. It made my anus relaxed and loose. I really don't know if it may work with long term. Someone should try long enough to see the difference.


----------



## carl100

I,m going to try some anti fungal medication I got from the doctor for a week and see if that does anything. I will then try anusol cream which you can get from pharmacies without a prescription, thats a cream for anal fissures, hemmoriods, basicaly a less strong non prescription version of Rectogesic. I have already tried it for 3 days but not noticed anything but going to stop while I take the antifungal medication for 7 days. After that I may try Rectogesic.


----------



## jaimito70

I recently stopped eating anything containing gluten (thats wheat, rye, barley and oats) and after suffering from going to poop 4 to 5 times a day and feeling my anus wet it went away . Try it, you just have to keep away from pasta, bread, beer, oats, anything with flour


----------

